

Ask HN: About SICP book - enrmarc

I don&#x27;t know where to post this kind of question, but since SICP (Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs) is a computer science related book, I though maybe here I would get an answer. So, I want to buy the book and Amazon says it has 683 pages. A paperback version would be ok? I mean, in terms of paper quality. I bought recently the book &quot;JavaScript The Definitive Guide&quot; (more than 1000 pages) and the paperback version sucks. 
Anyone has the Amazon paperback version of SICP?<p>(The hardcover is a little expensive for me).
(I know that I can read the online version for free, but I want the physical book).
======
jpau
I have the paperback. It's just fine. If you're happy with an ebook, it's
available for free.

------
jagawhowho
Pro tip. Install emacs. Install sicp from melpa. Profit.

------
dang
The paperback is just fine.

